# Knurling tool



## Driveslayer45 (Feb 19, 2020)

In the name of another tool that i may only use a few times i wanted a good knurling tool. While i could have spent $30 on amazon i figured i would take 20 hours and some spare stainless bar and make one.  I used the wheels from an old import push type tool.  Everything else, including the screws holding it together are made by me on the lathe and the mill in either stainless or cold rolled steel.  ok, i didn't make the springs either.

Its ugly but works pretty well and i'm proud of it.  oh, the knurled knobs are stainless as well and where done with this tool.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 19, 2020)

Great job


----------



## Chewy (Feb 19, 2020)

Nice!  Have you used  it yet?


----------



## Driveslayer45 (Feb 19, 2020)

yup. for the knobs on the tool itself and the anti-rotation handle on an mt3 die holder for my lathe tailstock that i built last week


----------



## Aukai (Feb 19, 2020)

Already answered...


----------



## Weldo (Feb 27, 2020)

That’s pretty awesome!  I’ve been wanting to play around with knuckling for awhile now but haven’t had the spare cash to drop on a decent tool.  I never even considered making one!  I might add this to my list of rainy day projects.


----------



## malmac (Feb 27, 2020)

It is great to see you avoid the $35 trap and spend your 20 hours so wisely.
Great job and I am sure you have real satisfaction each time you use it.
I guess you won't be taking on any jobs now unless they have at least one application of knurling in the project.


Mal


----------



## savarin (Feb 27, 2020)

Anyone who wants to make a knurler cant go far wrong making a Camjack knurler.
Easy to make and works awesomely.








						Camjack Knurler
					

Okay, guys. A couple of months ago, I mentioned a Project-in-Waiting  that I called a Camjack Knurler. When you invent something, you're  allowed to make up words, too. It came about because I had checked out  several sites on clamp knurlers. Most seem to use a 6 mm threaded shaft  to apply...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Driveslayer45 (Feb 27, 2020)

Damn, wish I would have stumbled on that design, pretty sweet, and I love using mechanical advantage


----------



## savarin (Feb 27, 2020)

make this one and sell your other one, win win situation


----------

